# Youtube cat trance/hypnosis?



## Tsun (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGYVdKMyEug&feature=related
This video is supposed to make you act/feel like a cat or something...

I don't really believe that it can even work, but the only thing making me unsure is that there's 1850 views but just a couple comments saying it didn't work. I heard you have to concentrate on the vid and have headphones on anyway so they propably didn't.
Also, i dont have any experience of hypnosis or whatever so i don't know how it works... or should i say; Can it possibly work?

The user also has alot other vids that are supposed to make you act weird but i couldn't see much negative comments on the ones i checked.

One of my old irl friends recently told me about these vids too so is this some awesome new discovery or what? Cant find anything from google either.

I'm afraid that i go outside of my room acting like a fucking cat >_>
The chances are i wont be living in a room with solid walls again after that.


So; what is this?
well, other than sparta?


----------



## tillin (Aug 18, 2009)

In a nutshell, this will only work if you believe it will work. A lot of what is happening is in your own mind.
If you are a sceptic, like myself, it most likely won't work. Unless you can totally relax yourself, but I find that so hard.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 18, 2009)

lol those things never worked on me...
they require you to relax and let your mental guard down...both i rly cant do


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2009)

I couldn't breathe deeply because I was laughing for most of the video at the thought of acting like a cat.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2009)

Things like that never worked for me.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone should make one that has a "Screamer" moment about three minutes in.


----------



## Tsun (Aug 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Someone should make one that has a "Screamer" moment about three minutes in.


Heh, that was the first thing i checked on the vid 


Im always very thoughtful and can't really "leave" my mind, so i guess i couldn't get it to work either. But im really interested of the thought


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2009)

When I first awakened out of it, I couldn't speak at all for a few minutes without everything beginning with an M. I acted strangely too. Odd...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2009)

The only thing that video did was hurt my eyes.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 18, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> The only thing that video did was hurt my eyes.


^ This

That kinda stuff never works for me...


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 18, 2009)

nope, im still pretty much human^^ but i feel very awake now for some reason... that stuff is pretty relaxing!


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

It worked. BIG TIME. The feeling was.. Impressive.. I feel so different because of that trance.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 18, 2009)

It didn't work for me.


----------



## Tsun (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, ofcourse it doesnt work if you go like "Hey im a tough /b/oy from the internet lol! i'll try this for lulz!"

What i really want to know is could it really work if you were *serious* about it did everything right.
The 'hypnosis' and 'trance' articles in wikipedia are pretty TL;DR too.

I guess i'll try it next weekend and see what happens 
I'd hope atleast _some_ un-usual feeling(s). Not necessarily even relating to cats.

I don't even know why this interests me so much. 
I think it's just that i've never been out of the control of my mind, or however you'd express that.


edit
The "it worked!" cases don't really seem that trust-able(is that a word?) either. I'd think someone would write more about it.


----------



## tillin (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are interested in this kind of thing, you should get a hold of Derren Brown's book. He's a really impressive performer that works with things just like this. The great thing about him is there is no BS, he explains how everything he's doing isn't magic or supernatural, it's just psychology.


----------



## Acara (Aug 18, 2009)

I just seriously tried this and it didn't work for me, oh well D:


----------



## Tenaciousmug (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah one thing I can't do is relax and ignore everything else. My dad kept making loud noises in the kitchen. I never tried these because I know I won't be able to do them. xD
It just made me almost fall asleep. Haha.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 18, 2009)

if it wasn't for the blip in the beginning  and the fact that he stumbled over his words it might have worked


----------

